# Grafik in WINCC flex importieren - MP270



## sirbarny (13 Mai 2010)

Ich habe eine Grafik (Anlagenschema) aus Autocad exportiert und mit verschiedenen Programmen (Corel, Photoshop usw) in sämtliche Grafiktypen umgewandelt. Dann sämtliche Bilder ans MP270 übertragen und angeschaut. Das Ergebnis auf dem Panel war nicht wirklich befriedigend.
(Nicht sehr klar und auch sehr pixelig).
Das beste Ergebnis konnte ich erreichen mit : Autocad export als wmf und dann einfügen in WINCC flex.
Wobei WINCC flex die Grafiken auch noch bearbeitet, weil die Datei nacher kleiner ist als vorher. (vielleicht liegt es auch nur an der erforderlichen Größe)
Wie gesagt, einen ganzen Tag verplempert und trotzdem nicht zufrieden.
Würde das Ergebnis besser werden mit einer anderen Visu, z. B. Zenon? Oder sollte ich grundsätzlich ein anderes Panel verwenden?

Sir


----------



## netmaster (13 Mai 2010)

Änderst du die größe im Felxible auch nochmal oder fügst du die Datei gleich mit der richtigen Auflösung ein?
ich habe bis jetzt meistens bmp Dateien genommen.


----------



## sirbarny (13 Mai 2010)

Ich hatte verschiedene Größen getestet. 
Zuerst Export aus Autocad (jpg, bmp, wmf). Import in Corel 9, >>>>> export in der passenden Größe. 
Das beste Ergebnis war wie gesagt: Autocad >>> Zeichnung so groß wie möglich >>> export als wmf und in WCC flex einfügen. 
Beim Export aus ACAD kann man keine Größe vorgeben.

http://www.sirbarny.de/TW80.wmf

Abmessungen: 31400 x 20040 Pixel / 1919 x 1919 dpi

Sir


----------



## Blockmove (13 Mai 2010)

Die Darstellung auf einem MP ist nicht nur von der Größe / Auflösung sondern auch von den Farben bzw. von der Farbanzahl abhängig. Wenn WinCC Flex. die Farben umrechnen muss, dann führt das auch zu unschöner Darstellung.

Beim Rastern auf die geringe Panel-Auflösung geht es kaum ohne Verluste.

Gruß
Dieter 

FB_Addon_TelNo{ height:15px !important;  white-space: nowrap !important;  background-color: #0ff0ff;}


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (13 Mai 2010)

netmaster schrieb:


> Änderst du die größe im Felxible auch nochmal oder fügst du die Datei gleich mit der richtigen Auflösung ein?
> ich habe bis jetzt meistens bmp Dateien genommen.



Genau, denn wenn man in WinCCflexible die Größe der Grafik identisch der Größe des Bitmap einstellt sieht das Bild auch so aus wie geplant.
Also vorher die Grafik mit dem externen Programm schon auf die passende Größe herunter- oder heraufskalieren.


----------



## PN/DP (13 Mai 2010)

*Screenshot in passender Größe*

Wenn ich aus Autocad oder EPLAN oder sonstigen Programmen ein Bild für WinCCflexible brauche, 
dann benutze ich keine Export-Funktionen.
Ich gehe in die Druckvorschau der Programme und mache davon einen Screenshot.

Wichtig ist, daß die Bitmap genau die gleiche Größe wie das Grafikanzeige-Objekt in WCF hat.
Wenn WCF die Bitmap skalieren muß, dann sieht das Ergebnis in der Regel grauenhaft aus.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## sirbarny (14 Mai 2010)

Das heißt: du speicherst den Screenshot als bmp. Dann stimmt aber die Größe noch nicht. Mit welchem Programm stellst du die Größe ein? Sind sonst noch Einstellungen erforderlich?

Sir


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 Mai 2010)

Hallo euer Lordschaft,
skalieren kannst du mit Paint, du solltest aber vlt. schon vorher deine
Grafik auf den Bildschirm so skalieren das es zu der Auflössung von deinen
Panel passt 1919 x 1919 passen sicherlich nicht auf ein MP270.

Probieren kannst du das so, indem du dein Screeshot in paint einfügst,
dann den Auswahlrahmen um die Grafik legst (wenn es passt kannst du
es sofort in der Zwischenablage speichern), unten rechts siehst du neben
den Koordinaten die größe des Auswahlrahmen, der sollte nie größer sein
wie die auflössung des Panels.


----------



## Larry Laffer (14 Mai 2010)

sirbarny schrieb:


> Abmessungen: 31400 x 20040 Pixel / 1919 x 1919 dpi


 
@Helmut:
1919 * 1919 war die DPI-Auflösung. In Pixeln istr das Bild noch viel größer (siehe oben). Das kann dann ja auch nichts werden.

@Sir:
Ohne es jetzt nachgesehen zu haben würde ich mal schätzen, dass das MP270 in etwa 1024 * 768 Pixel (oder so) kann - und davon geht wahrscheinlich noch was für Kopfzeile und Rand etc. ab. Du bis also "etwas" über das Ziel hianaus geschossen. Versuch doch mal (wie schon vorgeschlagen) das Bild dem Panel anzupassen (wahrscheinlich ist es dann aber auch "pixelig"). Auf jeden Fall ist es vom Ansatz her dann richtiger ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## PN/DP (14 Mai 2010)

*"Bildgröße" ist in Pixel gemeint*



PN/DP schrieb:


> Wichtig ist, daß die Bitmap genau die gleiche Größe wie das Grafikanzeige-Objekt in WCF hat.


Damit meine ich die Größe in *Pixeln*. Größe der bmp *=* Größe des Grafikanzeige-Objektes.
Wenn man für ein Panel Bilder erstellt, dann muß man in Pixeln rechnen, wenn das Ergebnis gut werden soll.

Wenn man nicht gerade für 19"-Panele Bilder braucht, dann ist in aller Regel die Bildschirmauflösung des 
Engineering-PC größer als die benötigte Bildgröße (in Pixeln). Dann sollte man in der Druckvorschau des 
Quellprogramms schon einen geeigneten Zoom für die Zielgröße einstellen können, damit man einen Screenshot
in Originalgröße ohne nach-skalieren machen kann. Mit dem in Windows XP enthaltenen Paint kann man aber 
auch erstaunlich gut down-skalieren. Und ggf. schnell noch ein paar Linien ausbessern oder einzelne Pixel 
löschen oder dazumalen. Der in WinCCflexible enthaltene Skalierer ist in der Regel unbrauchbar (entspricht 
zumindest nicht meinen Qualitätsvorstellungen).

Helmut hat die Verwendung von Paint für Screenshots in #8 ganz gut beschrieben.

Wenn das Panel nur 16 oder 256 Farben kann, dann sollte man die Screenshots/Bilder mit externen Programmen 
vorher runterrechnen (z.B. mit XnView).

Beispielhafte Panelgrößen und Bildschirmauflösungen:

```
TP277  6" :  320 x 240  Pixel
MP277  8" :  640 x 480  Pixel
MP277 10" :  640 x 480  Pixel
MP377 12" :  800 x 600  Pixel
MP377 15" : 1024 x 768  Pixel
MP377 19" : 1280 x 1024 Pixel
```
Nachtrag: Warum Screenshots?
Das Quellprogramm hat normalerweise die beste Ausgabe-Skalierung und Farbwahl-Routine.

Gruß
Harald


----------

